# Jocko/Redboy the FAD and the favorites..



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I am looking for heavy Jocko bred dogs. I wanted to see everyones favorite FLAVOR, so to speak... I like em stacked in kinda like this..ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [213520] :: AC'S (HART'S) BOOT'S.. I like the heavy Jocko line dogs Funny because some of the line bred dogs today have more % of ChJocko than these dogs bred straight Jocko.

How about you? Post your favorite dogs and or peds and lets see how this strain has been so influential in deriving all "new" Old world bulldogs...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Heres a gyp, I really like alot... a REAL bulldog LOL 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [288143] :: ASIAN COMBINE'S LITTLE GOLDIE


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Seriously.. lets see all the fav's... to see how the puzzle pieces have been taken in different ways. NOT to talk smack just to see how Jocko/Redboy has been spread and bred. To kind of get a calloge.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a bit of a jocko/redboy fan myself... course its not pure.. got a few extras mixed in for good measure..lol These are 6 month old pups.. but I own the sire, as well as owned the grandsire (Shepard's Bo)..
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [238074] :: JIMBO X MAGGIE









Another one that I reallllyyy like... 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [261082] :: TOWNSEND'S BABYCAKES
this is babycakes at Nationals this year...

















I have just a few more..lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Goldie looks very sweet but are you serious about liking her? She has very interesting features. I'm a sucker for the bulldogish look but I wonder if you were being serious about this one ?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Goldie looks very sweet but are you serious about liking her? She has very interesting features. I'm a sucker for the bulldogish look but I wonder if you were being serious about this one ?


yeah, I am.. because she game bred 1st with proven parents and of my fav mix then yeah, she has that bulldog looking head, not English or whatever but a REAL bulldog, love it when old genes like that surface, goes to show don't have to outcross into other breeds to get a bulldog, its right here.. LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Love the townsend dogs.. for sure.. you gotta good mix there.. I go to rampage alot to see what they are doing. Good dogs in Oklahoma for sure.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I like goldie she looks like she means business LOL


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Could someone pull up my pup Jack's ped? Sire: Tant's Bruiser and Dam: Rose's Shot Revenge Pretty good stuff, at least IMO Thanks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tant's Bruiser
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [4615] :: TANT'S BRUISER (1XW)

Rose's Shot Revenge
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [31197] :: ROSE'S SHOTS REVENGE

You can just search for a ped in the search engines ( yahoo, google, ect) to pull it up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Could someone pull up my pup Jack's ped? Sire: Tant's Bruiser and Dam: Rose's Shot Revenge Pretty good stuff, at least IMO Thanks


ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [4615] :: TANT'S BRUISER (1XW)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [31197] :: ROSE'S SHOTS REVENGE


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol I win Sadie!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] HOLLY


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> Could someone pull up my pup Jack's ped? Sire: Tant's Bruiser and Dam: Rose's Shot Revenge Pretty good stuff, at least IMO Thanks


your dog is from the realm of dogs i've had some time with.jacobs dogs,chavis dogs,Teal, red boy,which lines back to some unheard of dogs it seems.jacobs assasin1 and assasin 2,litter mates.
I watched them dogs go down for some big peel.the few dogs that actually yeilded the owner more than their keep ot the kennels keep.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! Incredible response time Holly and Sadie, now can you make a million dollars appear before me for my second wish LOL!!! So William, are you giving your approval?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I can do it only if you agree to give me half first LMAO!!! 

I give my seal of approval on the pedigree good family of dogs .. Bogart and Ava have some of those dog's in their peds too ...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> Wow! Incredible response time Holly and Sadie, now can you make a million dollars appear before me for my second wish LOL!!! So William, are you giving your approval?


are you kidding?I saw some of them dogs go like dogs ain't never been asked to go.your bottom dog has got Hank dlood,and giroux.
that whole area of dogs back then,on Franks yard,and fletchers,and A few others had some of the easiest working dogs.good temperaments,easy to keep.it's like they took that whole laid back country boy attitude.
the locklears and chavis and jacobs were tuscarora and lumbee indians. they took great pride in the easy goin dog.
that was A trip down memory lane for me.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> *
> 
> I like goldie she looks like she means business LOL*


*

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [87736] :: LATIN FORCE KENNEL'S BARRACUDA (9XW)
I love barracuda and he just happens to be heavy Jocko heavy redboy.. Barracuda is in the ped of your signature, the one top. SO IMO your lil pup would count as YOUR flavor of the Jocko/Redboy dogs... I just like heavy Jocko sided dogs out crossed with this or that.. Im curious as to everyones flavor.. to get a broad spectrum of whats ideal to what is most common etc etc.. Comparing ped stats and proven dogs and how they are.. calm or anxious dogs.. I love a calm dog that hulks out and then is chill...*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah Cudda is in Bogart's ped a few times his daddy is heavy mayday/mims ... I am getting a puppy next year off my pups granddad he is going to be bred to my pups mom in the summer. I am very excited about this one I am LOVING this pup OMG he is awesome... He's a little monster lol Below is the breeding I am getting my next pup from summer of 2012

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [303767] :: WILLIAM'S BOZACK

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [178623] :: BARTLETTS SUGAR


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

It's funny, when I finally decided to purchase another pup after Cuda and Jack passed away, I tried to locate the kennel/breeder of Jack's origin: Performance Kennels/ Robert Jackson. You can imagine my dismay when I came onto this site and saw that Lisa ran a certain Performance Kennels LOL!!! Not the same one, oh well! Thanks william, Jack was very laid back, almost kept to himself and never really bothered Cuda. But when he heard the rattle of a strange chain, he made himself available LOL!!! Lesson learned the hard way with his dual personality Loved he and Cuda.


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yeah Cudda is in Bogart's ped a few times his daddy is heavy mayday/mims ... I am getting a puppy next year off my pups granddad he is going to be bred to my pups mom in the summer. I am very excited about this one I am LOVING this pup OMG he is awesome... He's a little monster lol Below is the breeding I am getting my next pup from summer of 2012
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [303767] :: WILLIAM'S BOZACK
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [178623] :: BARTLETTS SUGAR


Lukane and termite, 2 very good dogs that show up in that ped. That pup should become a monster lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Kayo .. So far bogart is really impressing me I am so excited for this next pup I can't stand it!!! I love the blood that run's through them it's very impressive on paper but from what I can see right now Bogart is very confident, outgoing, a fireball for sure. The only thing I have been having some issues with is he is overly mouthy LOL don't know if that's a trait of this family of dogs but he's gotten better with it.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I can do it only if you agree to give me half first LMAO!!!
> 
> I give my seal of approval on the pedigree good family of dogs .. Bogart and Ava have some of those dog's in their peds too ...


Half a million will suit me fine, remember that I have a third wish though LOL!!! Thank you Sadie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL do I dare ask what that other wish is? LOL Or should I just take my chances take the 500,000 and hope you won't wish for it back LMAO!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

No, Sadie you can keep the 500 G's, I'll just wish for more wishes and see where that gets me LOL! I take that back, I do have a third wish. It wouldn't be fair to not have my Cuda's ped, could you look up his ped for me? Dam: Hanna's Spook Sire: Steury's Starlight Lady. A little more local, COOLER blood but he was smart as a whip and athletic as they come Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Look's around doesn't see Holly .. I might beat her this time LOL Here ya go

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [121242] :: HANNA'S SPOOK

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [121238] :: STEURY'S STARLIGHT LADY


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Sadie, I know he has some Wise, Stephany, Cummings, Laub and even Norrod (my current pup's blood) in his background, just further back It was so nice chatting with ya tonight


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Likewise SF .. Take care of that little pup can't wait to see HIM grow up LOL


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ha ha HE thanks you


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Love the townsend dogs.. for sure.. you gotta good mix there.. I go to rampage alot to see what they are doing. Good dogs in Oklahoma for sure.


Thank you very much, I really appreciate that!


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yeah Cudda is in Bogart's ped a few times his daddy is heavy mayday/mims ... I am getting a puppy next year off my pups granddad he is going to be bred to my pups mom in the summer. I am very excited about this one I am LOVING this pup OMG he is awesome... He's a little monster lol Below is the breeding I am getting my next pup from summer of 2012
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [303767] :: WILLIAM'S BOZACK
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [178623] :: BARTLETTS SUGAR


Hey Sadie; I really, really, like the look of that match up. 
Should be extremely nice dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Look's around doesn't see Holly .. I might beat her this time LOL Here ya go


NO FAIR I WAS SLEEPING!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> yeah, I am.. because she game bred 1st with proven parents and of my fav mix then yeah, she has that bulldog looking head, not English or whatever but a REAL bulldog, love it when old genes like that surface, goes to show don't have to outcross into other breeds to get a bulldog, its right here.. LOL


Do you have more pics of her? she is beautiful, she has a very nice nice expression


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dday said:


> Hey Sadie; I really, really, like the look of that match up.
> Should be extremely nice dogs.


Thank's Dday that's what I am hoping for. My breeder and his kennel partner have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Have an OFRN x Jocko, double bred Chavis Golden Girl granddaughter that's coming along nicely.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> Have an OFRN x Jocko, double bred Chavis Golden Girl granddaughter that's coming along nicely.


I must have missed her on your site.. REALLY.. Sounds like a promising outcross for ya..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I got my show lines down, but am lost with most of these kinds of lines lmao. 
I do belive Xena is redboy/jocko/boudreaux?????

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [340697] :: MARCH BREEDING

Anyhow if so I have been in love with the dogs I have found related to her.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Holly that's what it looks like to me  Xena should do you proud ... How is she getting along with the other dogs?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She likes everyone but Faith lol. Faith is to stupid to realize she doesn't like her tho.Her and Stack are in love lol. No one gets together with out me RIGHT there and they can hang for a bit, but mostly everyone stays separate. She is HIGHLY prey drivin, extremely intelligent for her age, All the drive you could expect from a pup and a great over all sweet dog. I am loving every bit of her


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's great I like her I am glad she is with you! I can't wait to see what you do with her and how she grows up. You need to get another one bred similar to her wink wink


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> That's great I like her I am glad she is with you! I can't wait to see what you do with her and how she grows up. You need to get another one bred similar to her wink wink


I am headed that direction  I would like to have another female and a male bred the same in a couple years as some of my other dogs get older. I started with the lines of the dogs I have now and will not abandon my yard for a new direction, but I will be defiantly easing away from owning UKC style dogs to owning ADBA dogs in the years to come. Course I just like dogs so I am sure I will always have both lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I got my show lines down, but am lost with most of these kinds of lines lmao.
> I do belive Xena is redboy/jocko/boudreaux?????
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [340697] :: MARCH BREEDING
> ...


I totally wiffed on that litter..  Zorro/Siren excellent.. excellent mix.. woulda coulda shouldas.. :woof: yeah your right..


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I got my show lines down, but am lost with most of these kinds of lines lmao.
> I do belive Xena is redboy/jocko/boudreaux?????
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [340697] :: MARCH BREEDING
> ...


Don't forget the Sorrlles. Zorro is a redbo/joko/boudreaux/sorrells cross. an awsome dog to say the least. she is preety awesome too.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I must have missed her on your site.. REALLY.. Sounds like a promising outcross for ya..


I don't post all my dogs on the site, but she is on there. I will post a thread for her in the pic section in a minute. Shes something special


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

sorrells did I miss somthing? I see Jocko/Redboy/Eli/Lonzo on top on a search of all dogs in the 4th, Eli being boudreaux of course. Jocko/redboy/mayfield on the bottom.. Theres alot of well placed Eli on top, and nothing but Jocko/redboy/mayfield on bottom. Im sure I missed something cause I didn't see any sorrells.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't see any sorrells in the ped either ... I don't suppose we are both blind LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't be confusing me before coffee now. ( I don't see it either but I don't know what I am looking for )


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah...?.. Thanks for dble chkn, I was all like ???? Only because I picked that ped apart earlier this year, thats some well placed dogs.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Don't forget the Sorrlles. Zorro is a redbo/joko/boudreaux/sorrells cross. an awsome dog to say the least. she is preety awesome too.


Actually Zorro is redboy/jock/boudreaux... the sorrells is in CH Ebony who is the dam of GR CH III Ozzy who is OFF Zorro...lol Zorro is off Noble John(redboy/jocko), and Lucy Biter (pure boudreaux)


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

And anyone that would like more info on Zorro or some of his offspring feel free to PM me! I have Zorro's bellymate sister, offspring off of her, grandkids off of her... I also have a male off of their bellymate brother Brutus, as well as grandkids down from him..lol I have 2 off of Zorro X Ebony, who are GR CH Jewels, and CH Toby..as well as a daughter off Zorro X GR CH Rage (a sister to Jewels, and Toby)... I am very good friends with the owner of Zorro...as well as currently taking care of Zorro for that friend during his move..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry to every one on the miss inform i have not been home and have been posting from my phone i relized this am what i had posted and was like wait zorro is out of noble john opps but i can not editt on my phone. i have been a big fan of osbond dog since i started showing and have been looking at his ped for a while and got mixed up. i know he does like the for dif line thuogh. ladt rampage thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

No problem Rudy.. you were probably just looking at some of the Zorro offspring is all.. I do believe that Ebony is like 1/2 or 1/4 sorrells..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah and I had just recently asked Damikio What he thought of the Sorrells dogs. he told me a few of his dogs had them and he liked to use them in some of his four way crosses. It was just stuck in my head. I have probably looked at 2 hundred ped since saturday. I am planning on getting a new pup some time in the next year. But want to make the best choice possible. I have only started showing this last season but I love the atmosphere. at the shows. Any way thanks.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah and I had just recently asked Damikio What he thought of the Sorrells dogs. he told me a few of his dogs had them and he liked to use them in some of his four way crosses. It was just stuck in my head. I have probably looked at 2 hundred ped since saturday. I am planning on getting a new pup some time in the next year. But want to make the best choice possible. I have only started showing this last season but I love the atmosphere. at the shows. Any way thanks.


Domikio may have some pups here in the next little bit.. his pure sorrells bitch was bred by CH Bossley and she is HUGE.. it was an accidently breeding that no one was expecting or planning.. I kept telling them that I thought those chain spots were a little close, and they kept saying.. naw, she can't get her back end in that far in the spot.. HA! Guess who was right!! Should be interesting to see what comes out of that breeding either way!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy moly he doesn't probably remember me but tell him i am pretty interested in know about them. I really am interested in the sorrels dogs so this has really got my attention.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Some that I like are found here

YACUZA KENNEL

YACUZA KENNEL

How about this boy he has some jocko in him

http://www.yacuza.net/dogs/males/indian/indian.html


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Some that I like are found here
> 
> YACUZA KENNEL
> 
> ...


Yeah.. those dogs are sick!.. and I mean BADAZZ!! Thanks for posting I like the lil guy that went to kuwait...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Some good looking bulldogs up on that site .. I have seen that site before can't remember where but I know I know of them.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Serious dogs ^^^^


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Some that I like are found here
> 
> YACUZA KENNEL
> 
> ...


Thanks for the memories!!! Mr. Indian shared the same father as my pup, Jack. I picked him up at Performance Kennels myself and saw Tant's Bruiser in person. There's a crap load of the same blood here that my Jack had


----------



## Tx Red Dog (Jun 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Some good looking bulldogs up on that site .. I have seen that site before can't remember where but I know I know of them.


BTW Sadie, I like your Quotes. Freddy was a good of mine and judge a few shows for us many, many years ago. Good dogman. RIP


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Firehazard you know how I feel about those RBJ dogs!  can't get enough of them!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Tx Red Dog said:


> BTW Sadie, I like your Quotes. Freddy was a good of mine and judge a few shows for us many, many years ago. Good dogman. RIP


Thanks TRD!! He was a good dog man from everything I have heard ... RIP


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not to savvy in the realm of Rb/Jocko. 
can anyone give me the skinny on this ped/breeding?

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [270528] :: 9/14/00 BREEDING.


----------

